# Greg W Garage



## Greg W

Im new to this forum and wanted to share my work










I have wanted to do this car for a long time now, it was modeled after a car that was raced at a local track and it was one of my friends brothers car.
Also all cars made here are raced in our club, no shelf Queens!!!!


----------



## Greg W

Here is another coupe that is raced in our jalopy class










Its an original Aurora body


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome Greg!! Nice to see another CT racer on the boards!! I from CT, but haven't lived there since 96. 

Both look great, but extra :thumbsup::thumbsup: for the red one! I love the hood work!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good to see ya posting, and starting your own thread here- Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Nice looking cars glad you decided to post pic..


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice!

...and Welcome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to have you aboard GW...You came to the right place, there's a lot of mud/dirt slingers here. There's a lot of other stuff slung too, jus letting ya know...
Great looking car also!!! Likin'n those engineered/fabbed bumpers!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars & keep posting! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Here at HT we dig pictures of custom built slot cars...Welcome and Great Cars!! :hat:

Bob...13 bottles of beer on the wall...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

Greg W said:


> Im new to this forum and wanted to share my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted to do this car for a long time now, it was modeled after a car that was raced at a local track and it was one of my friends brothers car.
> Also all cars made here are raced in our club, no shelf Queens!!!!


all I can say is...i'm drooling over this 1 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

welcome aboard !!! :wave:


----------



## Greg W

This is one of my first builds and has to be my favorite. It stood the test of time, its about 10 years since it was finished. All original Aurora Falcon with an original 62 vibe pick up roof. She use to tow a Bauer boat and trailer and has thousands of laps on the track.


----------



## Greg W

Now that I had a Ranchero I wanted a 63 Fairlane panel delivery, and this is how it turned out. All original fairlane body with an original 62 vibe station wagon roof and a whole lots of sanding.


----------



## alpink

Wow man, I am impressed. very nice customs and good job using what was easily available to make really attractive one of a kind slot cars. KUDOs


----------



## Greg W

Now it was time to melt some plastic. who doesn't love a Riviera with skirts. I used a doner riv body and cut the doors to the profile of the wheel opening. Melted some plastic and put it in place, and lots of sanding.


----------



## Hittman101

Very nice work keep it up!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Greg !....those are really sweet Custom Builds :thumbsup: ! And here I thought, all you did was Race Cars


----------



## bobhch

nice pickup, wagon and riv custom...Cool Stuff!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like the Ranchero and wagon, really like the Buick skirt work, would have never thought of that...Doh!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Greg W

Thanks all you guys for your kind words. I also put skirts on a 63 T-Bird and a 63 Galaxie but they don't look as good as the Buick. They both sit a little to high on the tjet chassis. Maybe I should put them on a vibe chassis and slam them as low as it can go. Just what I need right now more projects, but keep tuned!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very impressive work on all 3 customs!! I couldn't pick a favorite if I tried!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool buick and the 2 fords , years ago I had done the same to the falcon and on the fairlane I just left the roof as a wagon .. cool to see someone else do that too..
I have made rivera wagons and Maserati wagons too , and made the faller caddy into a wagon too..


----------



## XracerHO

Three Cool Customs! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 65 COMET

Real nice custom cars!!!


----------



## Greg W

I need to get some body's ready for race season, not much customizing but it still takes a lot of time. The wing is still in the body shop, I tried to get a new one from Phill at RRR and he told me he has to look for one. Do I have any hope???? its been a while


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Greg, looks good so far :thumbsup: But I think you'd be better off making your own Superbird Wing from sheet styrene. Personally, I wouldn't count on Phil at RRR for nothing, and I steer clear of him these days, just MY .02¢


----------



## Greg W

This is my new fleet of our hobby stock class, also they can be used as IROC cars. Just killing two birds with one stone, space is getting tight in my race box as it can only hold 90 cars.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Like your oval track style - great builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

LOL @ Greg, ".....space is getting tight in my race box as it can only hold 90 cars." 
BTW- are Those '69 Chevelle's all DASH Bodies ? I figure they are, as the MEV's would cost more..... Either way, you do a Great Job - painting and decal'ing them :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Hey Ralph , yes they are Dash body's. You can't beat 3.50 a body kit. They also handle pretty well. On the other hand the RRR Superbird body cost an arm and a leg. But I had to have one.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Those Hobby Stock cars are way cool. I did the same thing with a half dozen Fairlanes a few years back. Had the IROC idea in mind also. We had some fun with them. 

Your race box problem made me laugh too. I must have four or five tackle boxes I bought over the years that I was sure would work better than my Plano 7771. Turns out I was wrong each time. I actually started fishing again, cause I had all these extra tackle boxes!?!?!

In the end, I just bought another 7771, now I carry two and I'm runnig out of room? Good thing I get them at cost, but when I hit three. I'm gonna need to hire a porter, or use a hand truck.


----------



## Greg W

Hey TMM , I all ways made my own race boxes. It took a few years to develop a box to suit my needs. Sometimes pit space is tight so I made a narrow box and tall enough to fit everything. It works really good, except one time my buddy came over to pick me up for a race and he drove his Acura NSX and it didn't fit upwrite and had to lay it on its side. What a mess the inside was


----------



## ParkRNDL

Greg W said:


> Now it was time to melt some plastic. who doesn't love a Riviera with skirts. I used a doner riv body and cut the doors to the profile of the wheel opening. Melted some plastic and put it in place, and lots of sanding.


coming to this party late, sorry... haven't been on much. but this is the COOLEST thing I've ever seen done to a Riviera... gonna have to look at doing this, either with an original that needs attention or an AW. come to think of it, i DO have a turquoise Tjet Riv basket case and a turquoise Cigarbox Riv, both doing nothing...

--rick


----------



## Gear Head

Sweeeet Buick. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like that riv!!!


----------



## old blue

I love how this one little thing has inspired several of us to try something new. We don't have to all be Bill Hall level modelers to just go out and do some of this. (All due respect to Bill Hall). Now I am on the hunt for something with cut back wheel wells to fix this way! I was just thinking today that if I tried to goop and shape a new wheel well into a car it would always just be a hair off. With this I could fix it and be happy with it!

OB


----------



## Tazman6069

*55 Chevy with skirt*


----------



## Greg W

Here is some pics for the double barrel build.
The cab is a Tyco train piggy back truck and trailor, the wrecker bed is hand made out of styrene and the boom is from an AJ'S wrecker.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it!!! I've been watching all the TYCO Dodge Semis I can find on the bay, but the money isn't ever available when they are. Nice job with the bed fab!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Greg, I'm really digging that lil half-homemade Dodge Wrecker :thumbsup: I'm just second guessing your paint color choices though 
I think it would look really cool all weathered and rusty looking


----------



## Jisp

Ralph, I always like how two punters can see things so differently. As I scrolled down, each pic made me think "wow, the colour choice is just perfect". There's just somethin' about it that really works. Horses for courses I guess.

Greg, l like it all the way. The wheels seal it for me!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool, well engineered wrecker...I likes it!!! I've got one of those cabs around here, just never thought about a bed for it, Doh!!! RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

great job on the wrecker , I was tinkering with the same cab last week and a resin copy of the aj's ramp truck bed .


----------



## bobhch

*Far Out Wrecker...*

Greg your Wrecker is a Whole Lotta Cool Dude!!

Bob...digging the styrene scratch build...zilla


----------



## Greg W

Thank you guys for your kind words


----------



## Greg W

*Part 2 of the double barrel build*

Atlas 36 Ford Jolopy style


----------



## bobhch

digging the black 36 Ford here now....Cool Man!!

Doba told me to spray some black on a roadster I have back several years ago....still need to do it.

Nice pipe job too...

Bob...Vrooooooooooooooooom, vroooom, vrooooooooooom...zilla


----------



## Greg W

Thanks Zilla dude, always enjoy reading your posts and for most your awesome builds


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

LOL- Oh Greg, I'm still Aghast  that you hacked up an Atlas '36 Ford body ! It looks cool tho :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

great pics
great talent


----------



## Greg W

Hey Ralph, before you get your panties in a bunch it's a resin copy of an Atlas. LOL Those pics are the second attempt, the first attempt had more detail and some how I screwed up the text and pics so I redid it and was running out of time.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Greg W said:


>


Cool hack job on the 36...!!! Nice touch with the wheels and the tubing...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Greg W said:


>


Still likin' that wrecker too...That'd be a cool body to cast, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Greg W

I have been busy but lazy on posting progress of builds. I normally dont use a computer just the phone and a small tablet and it makes really hard to post pics.

So here we go, always wanted a Resin Dude body, got one, and it needed to go on a diet. Its going to be raced and it needed to be lowered.






Now its going to need a new hood.


And it went off to paint.


----------



## Greg W

A little paint and some decals.



Add a chassis and call this one done!!!
(until I can find a can of dull coat)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that's cool!! Nice job narrowing the body down! Great choice of decals too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Greg, very nice build there my Friend :thumbsup: Me Likey


----------



## Greg W

The last build went really fast 4 days start to finish, it wad addicting and couldn't put it down. Than I acquired another Resin Dude body, it was different and took a lot longer to do.



I didn't like the pipes so sanded them off and lighten and lowered the body.





Now off to paint and decals.


----------



## Greg W

I got a new phone and the camera is pretty good, need to blow off the projects before taking pics.
I tried many different exhaust pipe configurations and wasn't happy with any of them, so left them off for now 











Still waiting for some dull coat clear and will call this one done.


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks great . I really like the 6carbs . are they from resin dude too ?
I was thinking maby the chrome pipes ,
and bumpers from a dash super modified
may look good on it ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Another sweet ride!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great narrowing work on #8 & #34 is a great ride!! Also, like the Tow truck & coupe above too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:: ..RL


----------



## vickers83

Very Cool rides! The hard work was worth it, They both show nicely! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Thanks guys, 
60chevyjim, the carbs came with the car from Resin Dude as seen in the first pic.
The biggest reason I am having trouble with the pipes, the body flairs out at the bottom of the doors, can be seen in the front pic. Also its going to be raced and it has to be able to withstand a good shot in the wall.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Greg, like I said on my FB Group, that #34 is lookin' Real Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Started a new project this week.
My little Dodge wrecker above is working too hard, lots of crashed on the track.
I have decided to make a big brother L 700 tilt cab wrecker to help out with the big stuff.













Need some creative juice,taking the weekend off and hope for more progress for next week.


----------



## slotking

really nice cool stuff!
awesome


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that looks cool already!! I've still got the one you sent me waiting in the wings. I'm having trouble just sitting at my bench right now so everything I get done is moving at a snail's pace. Who did the resin? It looks like a winner! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Slow week so far for pics but doing a lot of engineering trial and error, oh yea more sanding too.







I finally have a plan to proceed.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! That is too cool!!! Who did the resin body? That puppy is super clean!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Everything you see in the last 3 pics are hand made from styrene. Almost the same as the double barrel build wrecker just bigger.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm asking about the truck cab itself. It looks like a resin cast.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wowsa Greg ! ...That's gonna be Awesome :thumbsup: With a full interior ??? And a Tilting Cab !?


----------



## Greg W

Hey Joe, me and Hilltop Raceway did a collaboration with my wrecker, he designed the front and I did the back and he cast them. It was a cool project, and they came out awesome.


----------



## Greg W

WHOOO HOOO we have a fully functional tilt cab and i am happy with the results.


----------



## Greg W

The cab is fitted in its place, now I can place the bed, cut the wheel wells and install rear screw post.


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! That is Sweet. Can't wait until we see if finished..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool concept!!! Liking the Heavy Duty tilt version...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is one case where I'm glad someone beat me to it! I never would have attempted a tilt cab myself... I was thinking the heavy duty idea though. Nice job on the body RM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

With old problems still around (I still only have about 1/3 of my left biceps muscle functioning), and a 3 week bout of lower back problems arising and finally settling down, I can finally try to catch up on stagnant projects. The stuff I want to play with for myself always takes a back seat to stuff that keeps me afloat, and I never seem to get any useful me time at the bench. I have piles of stuff I want to mess around with.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is a sweet lookin' truck George. I say Sweet Lookin' truck George.


----------



## bobhch

Greg W said:


> WHOOO HOOO we have a fully functional tilt cab and i am happy with the results.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Cool!!

Bob...tiltin spin...zilla


----------



## Greg W

For those who were wondering why you are seeing two different cabs, its because im building 2 different trucks at the same time. Why build 1 when you can build 2. The other is going to be a stake truck.


----------



## Greg W

Only a little progress this week, some work on the bed and found a good motor for her. Yea its got a HEMI!!! Now you see it.



Now you don't.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Damn... Greg ! You are a madman  This Cab-Over Truck idea is over the top(no pun), and is turning out like something that should have been made by Aurora 
I'm loving the Wrecker Version, it's gonna be totally Awesome :thumbsup:
And with you and Hilltop in collaboration, this is something us mere mortals can ONLY Dream of !
PS- and to think, I only thought of you as an awesome T-Jet Racer


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Wrecker & tilt cab work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

These Dodges are too cool!! They'd make cool oil trucks, wedge trucks, flat beds, etc too! I agree with R3... These should have been made decades ago! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Did a little work to the bed, made fenders and running boards. 
What do you guys think with fenders and boards





Or without ???



Either way I have to start over with the bed, it has some cracking issues .


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

My .02¢- I kinda like it better with fender lips and running boards on the bed :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

With looks better to me....


----------



## 60chevyjim

Ralphthe3rd said:


> My .02¢- I kinda like it better with fender lips and running boards on the bed :thumbsup:


yea what ralph said . I like the rear fenders and running boards .
looks more realistic looking


----------



## XracerHO

Prefer it with fenders and running boards! IMHO ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> With looks better to me....


Ditto !! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## Greg W

Not a whole lot of progress, finnished up the running boards, glued the two halves together. It needs a little body work and off to paint.





Truck # 2 did a little work made screw post and mounted the chassis. I was doing a lot of thinking on this one and I might change direction of this build. 
Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Omega

They are mighty fine builds. Looking forward to see where the second one goes.

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Your trucks are coming along nicely Greg, slow but sure :thumbsup:
BTW, I myself, will soon be starting work on a New Tow Rig, as I'll be converting a pull back Tow Mater(from CARS) into a Slotcar Tow Mater


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lots of possibilities with the flatbed... just add a tank as a tanker, stake bed, maybe add a dead axle for a rollback, etc...RM


----------



## HyperSlotCars

Looks fantastic!


----------



## alpink

*options*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Lots of possibilities with the flatbed... just add a tank as a tanker, stake bed, maybe add a dead axle for a rollback, etc...RM


I see it with treads and snow rescue equipment!


----------



## Greg W

Hey Al, sounds like a good project for Hilltop. He would do it better than me.


----------



## Greg W

Here you go guys!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Greg W said:


> Here you go guys!!!


OMG!!
use a tyco Fast Traxx chassis!!
I've made a few tracked vehicles (TV/Movie) and Snow trak's as well (Shining)
I've done the LOS "Chariot" out of a JL toy, "UFO"'s "Mobile-1" (Matchbox w/ some putty & ALOT of grinding/fitting)...

Bubba 123 (The TV/Movie Genre' NUTT) :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bubba 123 said:


> use a tyco Fast Traxx chassis!!
> 
> Bubba 123 :


We have a winner!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh heck yes!! That's wicked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: If not this one, maybe the next one!


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh heck yes!! That's wicked!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: If not this one, maybe the next one!


WAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa! (Tantrum)
I want 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................:thumbsup:
seriously, just need the body assembled can u put "Glass in it..OR leave cab off & I can glass (?)))


Pete 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobhch

WOW....still lovin' this build!! 

Bob...luv it...zilla


----------



## Greg W

Finally had a chance to go to the hobby store to get paint for the wrecker. While I was there needed to get dull coat clear, had to dig deep and found the only one they had. I am super happy to finish the 3 amigos. 
Wrecker is in primer and no up date on truck 2.


----------



## Greg W

Its been a while but we have some progress and a sneek peek.Have to give a shout out to 60chevyjim for hooking me up with awesome chrome wheels and cool tires.
Feels good to be working on her again.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!! Nice color choices!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

GREG  Holy CRAP- That looks AWESOME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

WOW the truck looks great !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

AWESOME dude


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool looking flip up wrecker...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Those wheels set it off nicely...RM


----------



## LDThomas

That POPS!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW Greg, are those Wheels and tires from RRR, or ???


----------



## 60chevyjim

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW Greg, are those Wheels and tires from RRR, or ???


yea they are from RRR ralph


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome wrecker & great undercarriage work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there Greg!


----------



## alpink

that has great contrast. really like where you left the white plastic unpainted. just the right amount. great job with the placement of everything and the tilt action. kudos


----------



## Greg W

I finally got an actual garage, needs a lot of work but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

SuWEET :thumbsup: Got plenty of room to work there !

PS- stop teasin' us with those Willys, coz I know you're gonna chop them up into Vintage Dirt trackers


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Willys*

On second thought, I was probably Wrong, and those Willys are already built up as a set for a IROC Race, yes ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice building!!! The scale looks perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Greg W said:


>


Like that shed!!! I had to have one myself, may have been because of the yellow construction, just not sure... Good looking pic, nice Willys roll call, with the custom Dodge parked inside, and soon to be modified...RM


----------



## win43

Cool looking garage. Cars are awesome, but that truck/wrecker is just way cool.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

Got a lot of work done on the garage, poured a new concrete floor (gray laminate), some fresh asphalt in the front of the bldg. (black laminate).
I added a new front with a new sign. now its time to move in.





Here is a shot of the back side.



News travels fast, the cigar box guys heard the garage was open so they invaded it.


----------



## alpink

perfect signage.
cool garage


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking shed I do say!!! Great work on the signs...!!! Lot of Fords in the lot, waiting on repair I guess... RM


----------



## Greg W

Thanks guys,
All those Fords are dreaming to have a pancake in there belly.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Might be a good time to have a "Pancake Breakfast"!! Invite the neighborhood!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking garage, sign, wrecker, trucks & cars - Super diorama! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Greg W

Little brother finally meets big brother.






There was a few things that dident get done, I could not find a light bar that looks good and my vinal lettering guy informed me that he could not cut the letters as small as I wanted. Mabey down the road a bit she will get some decals.


----------



## Greg W

Truck #2
I bet nobody saw this one coming, it even surprised me. This build was changed a few times until it hit me.
I'm going to call her the Pancake Express.


----------



## Greg W

The 3 amigos 



Guess what here is a sneek peek of #3


Ok im tired now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya killin' me!!! Too much to digest all at once!!! 
Pancake Express is toooooooo cool!!! Think I'm gonna like that hauler, jus say'n... RM


----------



## vickers83

WOW! Outstanding garage & the 3 amigo`s knock it out of the park! Very nice work! Can`t wait to see the car hauler too! The pancake express is pure genius! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome trio!!! And that flatbed is looking sweet too!!!

For lightbars, check out the semi pricey Maisto cop series at Walmart. They have a few police cars with red/blue light bars which strip rather easily with lacquer thinner, and can be painted amber for the tow trucks. 



They have two nice round mounting posts underneath for easy installation. The clear one was blue/red when I got it, and is shown for size reference.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Greg ! ....the Shop looks Great ! :thumbsup: and the Wreckers are too cool, and I'm sure everyone wishes they had a copy 
And the Pancake Express is just too much -lol.... but what better way to haul precious cargo, and I did note one of the arms was a Quadralam :thumbsup:
And this Rollback/Ramp Truck is gonna be sweet


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Awesome Truck Trio!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

Greg W said:


> Truck #2
> I bet nobody saw this one coming, it even surprised me. This build was changed a few times until it hit me.
> I'm going to call her the Pancake Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


that convertible ability is classic and the quadralam arm really makes the look complete.
great concept and perfect execution


----------



## Greg W

Thanks guys, your words inspire me to keep building.

Thanks for the heads up on the light bar Joe, but I'm looking for something Old School, guess I'm going have to make one.


----------



## alpink

maybe something like a single bubble or two?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go to Radio Shack, and buy a couple of 3.0 mm sized yellow LEDs. You can cut off the prongs and you'll have your beacons. Plastistruct has "C" channel in the right size to allow the LEDs to pretty much sit in the inside. Take an LED with you if there's a Hobby Shop nearby. 

Or.... with a little constructive bending, and leaving the prongs on the LED, you can bend them to form the mounts for your light bar. Use JB Weld to hold the prongs and LEDs to the bar, and then drill 4 small holes in the roof to mount them.


----------



## Greg W

I'm liking your plan B, yellow led beacon. Going have to explore that option, thanks SCM


----------



## Paul R

Looks like something that might pop up at the Old School race!


----------



## Greg W

It will be there Paul, but can't race it, has to be original Aurora body.


----------



## Greg W

Got a lot of work done on the Hauler today. Its really starting to take shape.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking SHARP!!!! If you're going to be doing a lot of these, I suggest getting some JTT Plastic Pattern Sheet like these... 

http://www.micromark.com/web-only-resin-wood-metal-plastic.html

The HO scale diamond plate would be great for all things wrecker. They have other patterns too. I would see if your local HS has it or if they can order it, or shop around on line... It's kinda thin, so think of it as more of a decorative thing than a sturdy structural part...


----------



## RiderZ

Cool Pancake Express.Definatley liking the latest one too!
Can we get a pic of the P.E. Truck with the arms loaded in the back?


----------



## Greg W

RiderZ, go back a page there is more pics.


----------



## Greg W

Thanks for the link SCM, lots of cool stuff, would love to have that diamond plate 6 months ago. I will have to look next time at my hobby shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's not too late for the flat bed. Like I said, it's very thin, so would cover what you have already done on the flat bed. I wouldn't suggest it as a base material. It's only like 1/2 a mm thick.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That hauler is looking good...I got to have one of those too!!! Plus the wrecker, plus the garage, plus the flatbed,....dang it...RM


----------



## RiderZ

My bad.Too cool! Keep 'me coming.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking SHARP!!!! If you're going to be doing a lot of these, I suggest getting some JTT Plastic Pattern Sheet like these...
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/web-only-resin-wood-metal-plastic.html
> 
> The HO scale diamond plate would be great for all things wrecker. They have other patterns too. I would see if your local HS has it or if they can order it, or shop around on line... It's kinda thin, so think of it as more of a decorative thing than a sturdy structural part...


TY 4 link Joe !! :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

greg the trucks and your garage look great !!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Very inspirational builds Greg W*

Greg thank you so much for posting up all the Super Cool pictures of your new shop and Tricked out Trucks you have built. Way Cool builds!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait to get back to building again and these are inspirational builds that definitely get me motivated when some free time comes my way.

Bob...Digging these Tow-tally Sweet truck builds...zilla


----------



## Race Inc.

Good for you


----------



## Greg W

Update, I scored a cool motor and chassis with chrome wheels and white letter tires. I had to drive to Maine to get them but it was worth it. Had to go there anyway for a club race. Painted bumper and grill with alclad chrome, looks pretty good. The body is ready for paint, just need some inspiration to pick out a color.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that's sharp!! Great choice of wheels/tires! Color would be your favorite color with service station/body shop/speed shop decals of some sort. A 2 tone would be sweet!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's looking good!!! RM


----------



## alpink

that is looking real nice.
still room and time to get that thin sheet of diamond plate for the bed! 
yellow and blue.
very little blue, contrast only.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

The Hauler is lookin' Good Greg ! ...can't wait to see what Color/s you hit it with :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W

I broke down and ordered the diamond plate. I think it will be worth it.


----------



## alpink

Yay!
it is worth it.
the addition is really gonna sharpen up the bed and add huge detail points.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hooray!!!! :woohoo: You're going to be impressed of how much it dresses it up. Once you cut it to size, shoot it with silver (or Alclad) and then after painting the body, attach it to the bed. It'll make the install really clean, and the whole thing will pop!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Hauler is looking good & diamond plate will finish the bed! Really like all your flip cabs. ..RL


----------



## Greg W

Diamond plate has arrived.
It took me all day to chisel off the mahogany on the bed and install and paint the diamond plate. 
I'm really diggen this stuff, thanks guys.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That stuff looks good!!! It's all about the details... Car hauler should really look good!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gorgeous job Greg!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sweet Diamond Plate bed you installed there Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

The perfect finishing touch! Can`t wait to see the diamond plate on the hauler! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

the wood grain was nice, but I much prefer the diamond plate.
good job.
looks like it has been there the whole time


----------



## Greg W

As I was stairing at the hauler for the past 2 weeks trying to figure out what color to use, I was never happy how the grill and bumper sticks outward from the body along with the headlights. I had to do something so back to the bodyshop. I reconfigured the headlights and recessed the grill in the body. I'm happy with the results and wanted to share.
Before and after pics.


----------



## alpink

quite a transformation.
I like the new look
good job


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Your rework looks great, and the Diamond plate....Sweet.


----------



## XracerHO

The rework & diamond plate looks Great! ..RL


----------



## Greg W

This was my inspiration for the hauler build (photo unknown)
And this is my rendition.


----------



## Greg W

Some fun pics


----------



## slotcarman12078

Perfect, perfect, and :woohoo: perfect!!! Love the color choice!! The silver highlight is the icing on the cake!!! SWEEEEET!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

the recessed grill really makes that POP


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Race Hauler*

 Holy Sheets GREG !.... you Hit another one totally Out of the Park ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

they all look great ..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man, that looks good!!! Checker plate was worth the wait!!! The chrome wheels don't hurt either...Nice pics...Thanks...RM


----------



## vickers83

Outstanding job on those trucks! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel

*Cooooool!!!*

Wow, I really LOVE those trucks you built!!! Creative AND clean work - highly admirable!

Greetings from the other side of the pond

Claus


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Holy Sheets GREG !.... you Hit another one totally Out of the Park ! :thumbsup:


Ditto Dude!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

All are AWESOME trucks! .. RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looks like the "Fantastic Four" has come home to roost at the Greg W Garage. Great work all around.


----------



## Greg W

Thanks guys, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Greg W

RUH-ROH!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Extended cab??? RM


----------



## Greg W

No, actually I wanted it shorter to look more realistic.


----------



## alpink

Greg, where, may I ask, are you getting those cabs?


----------



## Greg W

Tyco piggy back train cars, bought most on ebay


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh! A stubby cab!! LOL The extra on the stock cab might possibly have been intended to make it look like there was a sleep area back there. Sleeping accommodations weren't as generous back then as they are now.


----------



## bobhch

Greg,

Oh Boy!! WOW you have been building some neat-O CooL bEAn-e-O trucks...Very Sweet ho, ho, ho building man!!

Bob...digging all your trucks...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome hauler & can't wait to see the next shorter cab creation! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Greg W

I have been knee deep in projects, but for some reasons I had to get this done, also took the longest.


----------



## XracerHO

Excellent wood working produced great slot car box! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vickers83

Yowser! What an awesome slot box! The craftmanship is super! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Heck of a project!!! Those cool custom trucks will feel right at home!!! RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

beautifull job it looks great !!


----------



## Greg W

Another project finished just in time to do some IROC racing after Easter dinner with the kids.
Butches resins Chrysler kit car, love the Duster style body.


----------



## midnight5

Those are awesome looking!


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Fabulous workmanship on the pit box, really fine woodworking here! And the Easter IROC fleet is excellent. 

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work with the Easter coloring!!! RM


----------



## Gear Head

Impressive!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking track too, possibily banked??? RM


----------



## Greg W

Here is a pic of the track, not banked just elevated and some cool borders.
This is an old pic, the garage sits in the middle now.


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh thats very nice!

I like that it isnt ridiculously technical. Looks like it has a great flow and smoking lap times.


----------



## rodstrguy

Nice looking track, Would love to have one like it. What is the footprint?


----------



## Gear Head

^^^ What Bill said!


----------



## Greg W

Hey Bill, funny you said that. Most guys that race here don't like the track because they can't get the rhythm to do a good lap time. But the guys that figured it out they love it. I picked out this layout just as you stated not to technical and a great flow.

And to answer Rodstrguy, its a 4x12 but don't know the total lenth of a lap. Maybe need to measure it one day.

Also want to thank you guys for your kind words, makes me feel proud to post my projects here.
GW.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Not sure what I like better IROC's, Trucks or Track..... Like them all.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the big pic!!! Like that track too, less intimidating on the new drivers, like the long straight...RM


----------



## Greg W

Finished another project, tryed a new paint called chameleon and wouldn't you know a cow just happens to walk across the track. The cars got scared and now there stuck this way. LOL
Now we call them Super Cow Racing.


----------



## Gear Head

Mooove over, it's utterly impossible to race with you in the way. 

I couldn't resist...


----------



## LDThomas

I chuckled...

Should have been 'udderly' though...


----------



## Gear Head

This is why I never won a spelling bee!


----------



## SuperDave321

Let the pun begin. Add a road sign that reads "Jersey 1 mile"


----------



## purple66bu

Udder Nonsense


----------



## Tuxedo

Cowabunga!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got Milk??? RM


----------



## Greg W

This is what it looks like when you get it

And this is what it looks like after hours and hours of sanding, lightning and moving screw post.
And why do I do it, it keeps me sane. When I'm working on the cars I'm in a zone and nothing else matters. Does anybody else have the same sickness as me?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking body, did you cast that??? RM


----------



## Greg W

Resin dude body.


----------

